# EHEIM Professional best model?



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

I've tried doing searches but for some reason i get no results so am forced to post all these questions so I apologize.

What Eheim is comparable to the FX6? Is it the Professional 4?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would consider the Eheim 2262 filter similar to the Fluval FX6 as far as the XL canister filters. I'm not a fan of the fancy electronic, bells/whistles type filters.

I currently own 3 Eheim 2260 or 62 filters and one FX5 that is currently not in use and much prefer the Eheim for ease of use and longevity. The only issue you may run into is that these are large filters and may not fit inside some stands though some people place them next to the stand and use a table or similar item to hide the filter.

I also find it easy to create a longer spray bar for the Eheim filter to help disperse the flow over a longer area on bigger tanks.

What size tank are you considering as well as which species fish are you wanting to stock?


----------



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks! Im getting a 120 gallon tank and keeping five Frontosa.


----------

